# REVIEW - Top Secret Nutrition N.O. 370



## djm6464 (Feb 20, 2011)

*****i used the product with the astrovar sample i was sent as well, altho there is astrogin already in the stuff

*taste - 9/10 ..... watered down cool aid-esque
focus - 10/10 ... for a non-stim prewo, it definately held its own vs 1,3D
energy/
stamina - 10/10 ....again, it did the job, i had been off stims for a bit, so i really felt a difference on this one, enuff that i did my cardio after training, which is a bitch for me
strength - 7-10 .....no real difference here, than my usual output
pump - 11/10 ....definately the best part of this product, the focus was a surprise, but my ipod does that, the pump was sick, i can compare it to the glycocarn (primordial performance) i have been using at 6g prewo, may be even a tad better


*really i was surprised, alot of products on a certain bodybuilding site/store, start out with high ratings and then fall once the 'real' users chime in......i got the samples straight from top secret, and i was very impressed....i heard it taste bad...i like it, not as good as assault from mp taste wise, but not as bad as say some of the controlled labs stuff

focus was there, on par with all the 1,3 dimeth stuff iv used, even jack3d...but the energy and stamina wasnt the jittery 'i gotta do this' feeling, more a controlled energy, good none the less

pumps were great, i trained chest/tris, and my pecs and tris were swole about 20min into the workout, it came on steadily, and didnt fade until i was home for a bit....it was very evident when doing cardio on the treadmill, and in a relaxed jog, i felt very tight n pumped up....the pumps were as good as glycocarn or premax which previously i felt were at the top for the most part, this gave me a ph/aas type pump (and i know what im talking bout, altho that aas pump doesnt go away lol)


*i will for sure look into this product and but it, as it really impressed me, and having used alot of tuff, and for the most part being a bulk powder - dont but into prop blend stuff, guy...this stuff is g2g*​


----------



## ryansm (Feb 20, 2011)

How big of a stim junkie are you? I ask because it does have caffeine and I'm wondering just how powerful; it is in this department. Interesting make-up...


----------



## oufinny (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks pretty straightforward and I like the profile.  Too many don't use MCC and they should.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 20, 2011)

ryansm said:


> How big of a stim junkie are you? I ask because it does have caffeine and I'm wondering just how powerful; it is in this department. Interesting make-up...



im weening off the stims, been using primordial premax as well as a bulk powder imitation of it..........stim wise 3scoops of jack3d is somewhat tolerable

100mg of caff is hardly much imo....i had no crash (1,3d), could sleep seeing i train at 6pm (assault did that to me cause of the caff)

its very good i find, id have never bought it, but the sample sold me on it


----------



## ryansm (Feb 21, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> im weening off the stims, been using primordial premax as well as a bulk powder imitation of it..........stim wise 3scoops of jack3d is somewhat tolerable
> 
> 100mg of caff is hardly much imo....i had no crash (1,3d), could sleep seeing i train at 6pm (assault did that to me cause of the caff)
> 
> its very good i find, id have never bought it, but the sample sold me on it



Ill be trying lit up soon, but honestly I am sold on Pre Max


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Ill be trying lit up soon, but honestly I am sold on Pre Max



Lit-up at least doesn't have much in the terms of stims.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks interesting. This came out of nowhere, ive never even heard of it. Id be interested in trying it down the road, but so far Premax is the king.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Looks interesting. This came out of nowhere, ive never even heard of it. Id be interested in trying it down the road, but so far Premax is the king.




premax is priced as much as some of that cellucor junk, thank god it worked good....if it was say $39.95, that would make a huge difference, huge imo...if it was for the price tag, im sure people besides reps would be hyping it alot more

i will agree you get what you pay for, kinda like anavar


----------

